#ubuntu-ro 2011-08-01
<vali> salutare!
<vali> am şi eu o întrebare
<vali> în legătură cu gedit
<vali> am editat un document cu gedit dar la listare nu am reuşit să-l scot, nu îl vedea
<vali> a trebuit să-l copiez ptr libreoffice
<vali> care ar fi cauza?
<vali> ?
<vali> sunt singur pe aci?
<nkn> cum adica nu il vedea?
<vali> aha
<vali> efectiv nu reuşea să-l deschidă
<vali> îl vedea ca fişier 
<vali> dar la deschidere, eroare
<vali> mai că m-am făcut de cacao la un net caffe
<vali> :)
<vali> noroc cu libre
<vali> tipul mă întreba ce windoze este ăsta
<vali> :))
<nkn> deci te-ai dus la un net caffe sa-l scoti la imprimanta?
<vali> da
<nkn> si ala avea windoz presupun...
<vali> dap
<nkn> daca windozu nu stia sa-l citeasca...
<vali> să fi avut eroare din cauza codului de text care era pe utf8?, nu prea cred...
<nkn> in nici un caz ca stie utf8 windozu xD
<vali> păi aşa e
<vali> ciudat
<vali> atunci voi lucra numai cu libre
<vali> :)
<nkn> da fisieru era txt? sau ce era
<vali> apropo, sper că nu are importanţă distribuţia:xubuntu 11.4!? şi da, era editat cu gedit
<vali> deci txt
<nkn> nu neaparat txt
<vali> adic?
<nkn> daca creezi un fisier cu gedit nu va avea extensie, trebuie pusa de tine
<vali> aaaa
<nkn> deci presupun ca tu ai creat fisierul dar nu avea extensie deci windoz nu putea sa-l citesca
<vali> deci dau salvare şi apoi 
<vali> redenumesc fişierul
<vali> cu xxx.txt
<nkn> mda
<vali> aha
<vali> ce tare
<vali> asta nu mi-a trecut prin cap
<nkn> sau cand il salvezi la nume mai adaugi si .extensie
<vali> aha
<vali> ok, mersi!
<vali> o seară bună să aveţi!
#ubuntu-ro 2011-08-03
<vali> salutare!
<vali> am nevoie de puţin ajutor, sau o îndrumare în legătură cu awn
<vali> folosesc awn poziţionat jos şi un alt awn sus
<vali> cum fac să nu am dublură la foldere?
<vali> sau la programe
<vali> :)
<nkn> pai ce ai facut, l-ai deschis de 2 ori?
<vali> dap
<nkn> foloseste awn-trunk
<nkn> stai ca iti dau imediat un link, ala are obtinea de adaugare de mai multe dock-uri
<vali> păi şi asta are
<vali> am deja două dok-uri
<nkn> pai nu trebuie deschis de 2 ori, doar deschizi awn o data si adaugi cate dock-uri vrei din setarile din awn
<vali> am dat clik dreapta pe dok-ul de jos
<vali> e bine până aci?
<vali> am mers la setări, preferinţe
<nkn> daca asa ai facut, atunci elimina applet-ul launcher/taskmanager din dock-ul care nu il vrei si ce mai vrei sa nu ai pe acel dock
<nkn> acolo la preferinte trebuie sa ai jos buton de adaugare dock
<vali> aşa
<nkn> asa l-ai adaugat pe al 2lea?
<vali> mama lui azi
<vali> :)
<vali> stăi că mai încerc
<vali> s-a rezolvat
<vali> :)
<vali> amu
<vali> încă o întrebare
<vali> cum elimin panoul xfce?
<vali> şi să rămân doar cu awn
<vali> ?
<nkn> ai incercat sa schimbi din ubuntu tweak?
<vali> ăăăăă, ce să schimb, nu.
<nkn> ce file manager ai?
<nkn> daca ai mousepad, "sudo mousepad /etc/xdg/xfce4-session/xfce4-session.rc" si editezi linia "Client?_Command=xfce4-panel " inlocuiesti xfce4-panel cu avant-window-navigator
<vali> eee, am thunar; am şters mousepad şi am instalat gedit
<nkn> atunci "sudo gedit /etc/xdg/xfce4-session/xfce4-session.rc" daca ai gedit
<vali> a apărut doar o fereastră gedit goală
<nkn> tu folosesti xfce nu? sau aveai doar panoul xfce
<vali> da
<vali> xubuntu
<nkn> trebuie editat xfce4-session.rc iar eu am gasit ca ar fi in /etc/xdg/xfce4-session/
<vali> dar dacă încerc din synaptic să dezinstalez xfce4-panel?
<vali> are ceva?
<nkn> merge si asa dar am crezut ca ai vrea sa-l mai ai
<vali> păi, dacă.... îl voi pune la loc tot cu syna
<vali> aşa;văd că trebuie să dezinstaleze şi xubuntu desktop, e bine sau... naşpa?
<nkn> nu e bine
<vali> hmmm...atunci cum să fac?
<nkn> ai putea sa il inchizi si sa deschizi awn si sa dai save session iar dupa cand pornesti calculatorul nu ar trebui sa mai fie dechis
<nkn> sau poti face un script care il inchide cand pornesti calculatorul
<vali> mno am intrat cu gksu nautilus în etc/xdg/
<vali> dar nu am xfce4-session/
<vali> doar xfce4
<nkn> trebuie editat xfce4-session.rc 
<vali> hmmm, am doar un dosar panel, xfconf.
<vali> în panel am default.xml şi xfce4-clipman-actions.xml
<nkn> ce xubuntu ai
<vali> 11.4
<nkn> il descarc acum si ma uit si eu pe acolo si iti zic
<vali> astai bună, mersi!
<vali> :)
<nkn> mai usor ar fi sa dai un restart si cand a intrat in desktop sa opresti xfce4-panel si sa pornesti awn, apoi te duci in settings manager>session and startup>session>save session si nu ar trebui sa mai porneasca cand intra in desktop
<vali> scuze, dar eu sunt mai greu de cap :) cum opresc xfce4 în desktop? nu am priceput
<vali> nu este xfce4-desktop?
<nkn> killall xfce4-panel
<nkn> bine, mai intai pornesti awn si dupa opresti xfce4-panel ca sa poti sa ai un acces la meniu
<vali> normal, atât îmi mai trebuia
<vali> :)
<vali> ok
<vali> încerc
<nkn> da dar o sa porneasca iar cand se incarca desktop-ul
<vali> păi atunci îl pun pe autoascundere şi gata
<nkn> m-am referit ca o sa porneasca iar cand se incarca desktop-ul daca dai doar killall xfce4-panel si nu si ce am zis mai sus
<vali> eeee
<vali> mno bine, men
<vali> :))
<nkn> daca dai click pe xfce4-panel in session din session and startup si dai quit program o sa zica ca nu o sa mai fie pornit la urmatoarea sesiune deci ar trebui si asa sa mearga
<nkn> calvarr mai esti?
<calvarr> da
<nkn> ok, intru in joc acum :P
#ubuntu-ro 2011-08-04
<gsl-visitor9> vine cineva la floss camp?
<ubuntu-visitor8> sal
<ubuntu-visitor8> nu reusesc sa instalez un scaner Samsung SCX 2100 in Jolicloud
<ubuntu-visitor1> xsano nu-mi detecteaza scanerul
<ubuntu-visitor1> xsane
<RomeoAva> sal
<ubuntu-visitor1> ce faci romeo?
<RomeoAva> bine
<RomeoAva> tu?
<ubuntu-visitor1> fac conversatie pe ubuntu
<RomeoAva> da, se pare ca u e nimeni pe aici
<nkn> eu sunt
<RomeoAva> a, salut nkn
<nkn> salut
<RomeoAva> te pricepi la instalare scanere pe ubuntu
<nkn> nu
<RomeoAva> nu reusesc sa-i dau de capat
<RomeoAva> am pierdut toata ziua
<RomeoAva> citind si incercand tot felul de variante
<nkn> ai putea sa te uiti pe forum sau sa intrebi pe forum, trebuie sa fie cineva care stie
<RomeoAva> mi-am instalat si xsane, dar nu merge
<RomeoAva> am incercat si cu gimp
<nkn> ai putea sa te uiti pe http://www.sane-project.org/cgi-bin/driver.pl   sa vezi daca este suportat
<nkn> iar pe http://www.sane-project.org/unsupported/   e lista cu cele care nu sunt suportate
<RomeoAva> inca sitesc
<RomeoAva> citesc
<RomeoAva> pentru cele care merg este SCX 4200 iar a mea este SCX 4100
<RomeoAva> cred ca ar trebui sa mearga
<RomeoAva> pentru ca nu e pe lista celor care nu merg
<nkn> cum am zis, nu ma pricep la scanere, daca tot nu gasesti ce sa faci ori asteapta sa iti raspunda cineva aici sau creaza un subiect pe forum
#ubuntu-ro 2011-08-05
<RomeoAva> cum pot vedea tipul camerei web la un laptop? Multumesc.
#ubuntu-ro 2011-08-06
<itsmeagain> buna seara! rog pe cineva sa-mi spuna cum pot mari prioritatea playback-ului audio prin alsa in lubuntu. am instalat mamei mele lubuntu pe un calc vechi si audacious se sacadeaza cand navighezi pe net daca nu-l rulez cu nice -10 audacious2. cum pot face setarea asta sa fie permanenta?
<skorpionwap> salutare
<skorpionwap> e cineva pe aici?
#ubuntu-ro 2011-08-07
<skorpionwap> salutare
#ubuntu-ro 2012-07-30
<RomeoAva> Salut! Ce folositi pentru Yahoo! Mess cu voce? Am incercat cu Pidgin dar nu vad buton de voce
#ubuntu-ro 2012-07-31
<adrianrly> Neata
#ubuntu-ro 2012-08-02
<csr> yahoo
<cipri> off toti ?
#ubuntu-ro 2014-07-28
<tilgath> salut baieti :)
<tilgath> este careva mai liber,sa ma ajute un pic intr-o chestie ?
<triad> Cracknel: daca sunt inscris la o facultate si evident ca am actele in original acolo, cand dau acum la informatica la universitatea, pentru buget, e ok sa aduc copie legalizata la diploma de bac si alte documente?
<triad> Cracknel: unde iti hostezi cloud-ul? :D
#ubuntu-ro 2014-07-29
<triad> browser mai prost ca firefox n-am vazut.
#ubuntu-ro 2014-07-30
<crismblog> La calea următoare găsesc fișierul cu setările implicite: /etc/xdg/xdg-xubuntu/xfce4/panel/default.xml
<crismblog> Dar unde găsesc fișierul cu setările modificare?
<crismblog> Am găsit până la urmă și singur. Fișierul se găsește aici: /home/crismblog/.config/xfce4/xfconf/xfce-perchannel-xml
#ubuntu-ro 2015-07-30
<cipri> baieti, daca ma puteti ajuta, am si eu nevoie sa instalez font`uri .. ma enerveaza cum se vede chrome :)
<SkyWay> am mai intrat pe aci, de ce e asa tacut ? :)
#ubuntu-ro 2017-08-02
<ubuntu-visitor7> sall
#ubuntu-ro 2020-07-28
<b247_eu> Hi, I can't lock my screen, Win+L doesn't work, "gnome-screensaver-command -l" returns "unable to send message: Timeout was reached"; Using Ubuntu 20.04 LTS
